# Introducing young kids into shooting



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

So last fall, my oldest daughter (9) and I started bow hunting for whitetails. She came with me quite a bit, and is now hooked!!! She absolutely loves it. So, because she outgrew her started now, and we got her a "real" bow for Christmas so she can practice and work up her strength to pull enough back to hunt this fall in our mentored hunt.

With that being said, I asked her if she wanted to gun hunt for the youth season we have, and she tentatively said yes. She's a bit sound shy (doesn't like gun shots too much), but after taking her and her sister with me to my sporting clays league last year, she's beginning to get more comfortable.

Okay, so after this long winded post, I'm guessing a .22 is the best way to start her, and I do have a Marlin model 60 to start her on, but how have you guys all progressed from there? Also, would a .243 be a good round for whitetails for her, or are there better options?

I'm excited that she's really taken to this and has more patience than many kids her age to be able to hunt the way we did last season (we usually stalked which she picked up on fast).


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

You're doing real fine by the sounds of it, 243 is plenty for whitetail, some time at the range will fine tune them. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice... I started the kids when they were really young and never pushed them to shoot anything that I didn't think would discourage them. Well besides my son, I had him shoot a .357 when he was three or four, I held onto the bottom of the grip and he pulled the trigger... I did that so he respected a firearms, It worked well, not that I recommend anyone else to do that. It took the curiosity out of it in a big loud flash... I would start with a .22 lr., .223 , 20GA and then the .243 but you know best.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd go directly to the 243 IF you don't have anything with less recoil already (I wouldn't go buy a gun just to fill in unless there is one you want/need) and it's not an ultralight. Also I'd have her shoot light bullets ass they have less recoil. The 243 is plenty for deer


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

I have a 22 so we're good to start with that. I'll take a look at some .243s to see what we can find. Was thinking about a Remington 700 youth (if they make it) and then I can change the stock if needed once she gets bigger.

Are there any other calibers that would be better to use than a 243 while still be recoil friendly?

Thanks again for the input guys. I love that she is into deer hunting. I didn't grow up hunting as my dad didn't hunt after getting back from Nam. We're learning as we go and having a blast!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

You won't go wrong with the suggestions already mentioned. And, you seem to have a good grip on the situation. The little 6mm is nothing to sneer at.

But, just for consideration...a muzzleloader than can be loaded to the shooter's preference, while maintaining the flexibility to grow with any youngster. The single shot is unsurpassed in the art of shot discipline. Instead of pellets, just load lightly with granular black powder substitutes. Develop the loads as the youngster develops.

Here in southern Michigan, where centerfires are outlawed for deer, the smokepole is hard to beat in performance.

Just something to think about.

Always good to hear about our youth being exposed to some of life's reality. Good for you!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

We all love to shoot our 22s. Amazing how fast the kids can blast through a brick of it when they are given the chance.

If she can go shooting when it's cold, this might help with a bit of the 243 recoil because she would be wearing a coat or at least an extra sweatshirt for padding. I know there are several ammo manufactures like Hornady and Remington that make reduced recoil rifle rounds. Do you have a 243 rifle already or wanting ideas about which one to buy?


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Good idea on the cold shooting. I'll definitely do that.

As far as which rifle, not sure yet. I was looking at possibly a Remington 700 youth so that when she gets bigger, I can change the stock to a standard size if needed. I know they make a savage axis in a youth size, but not sure if I can together stock down the road.

I'm definitely open to suggestions.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

H&R makes the Handi-rifle. I think its a good starter weapon. Since its a single shot, it teaches the young'in's--- one shot, one kill.

If recoil is a concern, most any rifle can have a brake installed.

Most importantly--- whatever you get--- make sure the weapon "fits" her. I see kids shoot'in rifles with adult length stocks, and it just doesn't seem like their have'in much fun.

.243 is a fine deer round--- I've killed more than a dozen elk with my Ruger 77 .243 over the years.

awprint:


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks Cat, I'll take a look at those. She'll definitely be with to test the fit and feel. It'll be her gun, so I want to make sure it fits her well as you mentioned.

Now I just have to get her out shooting the .22 to get her used to the noise. Sounds like a scouting mission to the LGS is in order too.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

My girlfriend has really short arms and has to use a rifle with a short length of pull. I had her try and AR, but she didn't like it. We looked at Weatherby, Savage, Remington and Mossberg bolt action rifles. She really liked the Mossberg Patriot Youth rifle. You can add or remove the extra gun stock spacer.

http://www.mossberg.com/category/series/mossberg-patriot/mossberg-patriot-bantam/


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Those Patriots seem to get good reviews so far in the budget arena. I'll have to check those out with the others. I like the adjustable length of pull.


----------

